# tonight?



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Think I may go for a bit. wind is good for where i wanna go. let ya know in the AM!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that you James Fink???? or an impostor using your screen name???? Fishing fer flounder???? I hope you don't kill em like you do deer, or that'll be next on the endangered species list like the elusive red snapper!!!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...its me. And I kill em just like I do deer. Just not the other night. Wind was right but the water was a little to deep and just stirred up.enough that vis wasn't what I wanted. Only on the water about half an hour. Saw a few beds and a redfish. Dang bait was thick!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

They heard that YOU were coming, .....and they fled the area !


----------

